# Hel pme on verbage



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello to all,

I just purchased what was advertised a Ruger "LC380" pistol. I've also seen on You Tube and other websites they refer to what I think is the same pistol a Ruger "LCR380". Can you guys/gals tell me is there a difference? Are they're two types of 380acp pistols Ruger manufacturers? I'm confused a little.

Clerk


----------



## mnhogan (Mar 21, 2019)

I think the LCR is a revolver but I'm not positive. They don't sell it here in the People's Republic of California. I have the LC380 and really like it, although it took me some time to get used to the long trigger pull. I also purchased the slide kit from Bud's that converts it into a 9mm. I have fired all brands of ammo and have had no problems.


----------



## rswink (Mar 13, 2019)

LCR is revolver. LCP is semi-auto pistol.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm sorry guys/ladies I meant "LCP380" instead of the posted "LCR380".

Clerk


----------



## malexone (Jul 25, 2018)

LC380 is on the same frame as the LC9s, which is larger than the LCP in .380 cal.
Check out handgunhero.com for good visual. Btw: verbiage


----------

